

A Colombo Show HN Meetup - thameera
http://blog.thameera.com/colombo-show-hn-meetup/

======
chethiya
Creating something new and discussing it with similar type of people (people
who create stuff) is a great way to improve in aspects like technology,
strategy, etc. But need to make sure initial ideas are not carried away too
much. Specially if the participants are not a subset of actual endusers of
what you are doing.

------
vpj
Why this meetup was different [http://vpj.svbtle.com/colombo-show-hn-
meetup](http://vpj.svbtle.com/colombo-show-hn-meetup)

